# Working Line Male - 11 weeks to 5 years



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a thread to share these progression pictures for anyone interested in seeing how my dog's developed over the years. Inspired by the "Throwback Thursday" tag on Facebook, for those who are on the site  I did make a thread very recently so I don't expect any critiques (though of course, I don't mind them!). I was actually going to post this in the Pictures section but thought it'd be more relevant here.

Forgive the fact that he's faced the wrong way in EVERY single picture! I actually had to flip one or two of the earlier ones the wrong way around, just for easier comparison. 

I wish I had worked harder on stacking him before (and teaching him to face the right direction...), but better late than never!

11 weeks (we actually saw this dog again a year ago, but didn't get a chance to say "hi" because we were with a friend and her dog)









15 weeks (our first sorry attempts at a stack; and yes, he had already torn through his leash)









6 1/2 months (finally, our first successful stack, so naturally it was a terrible picture)









11 months (suddenly, he began looking like a real dog)









1 year 3 months









2 years 6 months









3 years 3 months (and FINALLY! A REAL CAMERA!)









3 years 4 months









4 years 2 months









4 years 9 months (because he doesn't face the right way unless I'm directing him)









And now... 5 years old (notice how the pic
tures and the stacking got better!)









And from the front -

8 weeks









10 weeks









1 year









2 years 10 months 









5 years









Bonus picture at 3 years 10 months, because I've been asked about him standing 4 point/square before (he doesn't like to do it naturally)


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not one to ask since I don't know a thing about showing, but I think he is really handsome


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

What a wonderful looking dog!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It's amazing how different he looks with each passing year! Beautiful boy!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

You give me great hope, that one day Berlin will look like a MANLY dog... and not this giant 15 month old goober dork he looks like now 

Haha as always, VERY handsome boy!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wish more WLs looked like him. LOVE Trent!


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

He's a very handsome dog! I love seeing the progression from year to year. Seeing all these pictures goes to show that if you don't particularly care for a dog at 2 yrs old, come back in another 2 years and see if you don't change your mind. (not that yours doesn't look amazing at 2y/o, he just changed SO MUCH!)

Do all GSD lines mature this slowly, reaching their physical peak around 4y/o? Or do some lines mature more quickly? If you're interested in conformation I think it might be difficult to decide with dogs to keep for your program if you have to wait 4 years for pups to grow out? (I understand this is slightly off-topic so feel free to PM me any answers).


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought I recognized that bridge before I saw the OPs name! My gosh Trent is gorgeous  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

